# Post a lie about the poster above



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

And if it is true...a pox upon you!


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2013)

^owns a smart phone


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^

world record holder for the longest fart


----------



## envirotex (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^is a yes man.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Lives in Minnesota


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Has both fatty money AND an airplane hangar


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Is a nun.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^

thinks the plane won't take off


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^

The only exercise he gets is waddling from the couch to the kitchen for a fresh bag of chips.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 12, 2013)

uses unicorn farts to fuel his plane


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Showed up in a meeting with wizard's robe, hat and wand.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Did not imply that I'm a slut in one of his above posts.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ Was sober in vegas.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Is disgusted by bewbs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ loves VTE's links


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^loves VTE


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2013)

^has never altered an internet forum post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Hates fast cars


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Is afraid of heights


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Turned down the role of Rambo in the eighties.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> ^ Is afraid of heights


Ha! A pox be upon you!

Anywhere other than in an aircraft, I'm actually terrified of heights. The plane is the only place where I regard altitude as a friend.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Hates children


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Thought Narnia was somewhere on the west coast.



YMZ PE said:


> ^ Did not imply that I'm a slut in one of his above posts.


Hmmm...nuns are sluts?

I did see Lindsey totin' a machine gun in Machete.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Hates cats


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ Loves the Illinois government


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ is partialy deaf


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^once shot a man in Reno just to watch him die.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ is a beatboxer


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Wears spiderman outfits and asks women to 'get his spidey senses tingling.'


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ is considering gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 12, 2013)

^wants to be president of the United States of America


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^ becomes violently ill at the sight of the color purple.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ loves watching The Sound of Music


----------



## envirotex (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^drives a Ford.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Only eats food after it is drenched in olive oil and run through a blender for 45 seconds.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^ hates CAB's


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Hates watching football. *Edit* Crap, that was for envirotex but i didn't type fast enough.



Capt Worley PE said:


> Hmmm...nuns are sluts?


Your lie was that I'm a nun, and slut is the figurative opposite of nun.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

envirotex said:


> ^^^drives a Ford.


I actually had a Ford Bronco last winter and only sold it to pay the tax man, but currently you are correct...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ (to YMZ) is tired of being told she looks old for her age.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Likewise.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^ loves creepy house guests.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Let his babies grow up to be cowboys.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Laughed when Ole Yeller got shot.



YMZ PE said:


> ^ Hates watching football. *Edit* Crap, that was for envirotex but i didn't type fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... fair enough.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ never been on a boat


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

Is the best Storm Water Modeling engineer in America.

^^^^Drinks margaritas, in shorts and shirtless, at his backyard during the winter.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^ is afraid of water


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Made the Kessel Run in less than twelve parsecs.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Ran the first sub 4-minute mile


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^People call him a space cowboy.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ cannot fly an airplane


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^ likes working weekends


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ is not a PE


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ is a figure skater in his free time


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ doesn't know how to cook


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ lost a testicle in a freak basketball accident


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^Hates the Blackhawks


----------



## testee (Jun 12, 2013)

^some call him the gangster of love



snickerd3 said:


> ^ lost a testicle in a freak basketball accident


wait, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^ hates hanging out


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ has never been to vegas


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Doesn't know the meaning of the word "rust"


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2013)

^wants a volt


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 12, 2013)

^recently got a full Brazilian wax as a surprise for his wife


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 12, 2013)

^ has a pet squirrel who dances to La Cucaracha.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2013)

^ Always says "yes"


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 12, 2013)

^has an extensive exotic butterfly collection


----------



## envirotex (Jun 12, 2013)

^likes pina coladas and getting caught in the rain.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 12, 2013)

^can fart the alphabet


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2013)

^ once took a walk on the wild side



EM_PS said:


> ^recently got a full Brazilian wax as a surprise for his wife


if you were wondering about the recent wax shortage...


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 12, 2013)

^Has worked for smokes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ Has every song by Journey memorized


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2013)

^ has a matching spandex suit


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ can't believe it's not butter


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ thinks the best cheese is from California


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ Favorite Transformer is the cop car Mustang


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2013)

^doesn't always drink beer


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2013)

^ is really just a VTE alias.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Wants to ride MARTA daily.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Wants to give Martha Stewart mustache rides


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^favorite beer is Lone Star.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Has a wooden eye


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Still thinks flying monkeys are after him.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 13, 2013)

^was the voice of the Lucky Charms leprechaun


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Kicked a hole in the side of the Titanic, sank the ship.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Has to have the latest Italian sports car and gadgets.


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2013)

^ played Chewbacca in the movies


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Was the voice of Jar-Jar Binks


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Shot JR [Register].


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Insinuates coconuts migrate.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 13, 2013)

^once took a horse laxative on a dare


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2013)

^Is a choosy mom who choses Kix


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 13, 2013)

^ wore fishhook earrings highschool senior year


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ was turned down for the role of The Duck of Death in The Unforgiven.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^moonlights as a pastry chef.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ knows the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2013)

^ knows who shot JFK


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^shot JFK


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Scares the hell out of Chuck Norris


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Is a Justin Beiber roadie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ is the beebs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 13, 2013)

hates cars


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Wishes those moon-men would stop sending coded messages through the microwave.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 13, 2013)

^nearly died in a freak snapping turtle encounter


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Found the droids he was looking for.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ can't follow the map


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 13, 2013)

^ went shirtless for an entire year


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2013)

^drives a smart car.


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2013)

^Believes the Republic of Texas should be governed by the State of Massachusetts.


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2013)

^carpet doesn't match curtains


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Was Teddy Kennedy's driver at Chappaquidick,


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2013)

^carpet doesn't match curtains


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2013)

^Curtains don't match drapes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ would know what to do if they did.


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2013)

^nicknamed Count Drapula in high school


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^Shot an killed Tony the Tiger on safari in 2003.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ is a registered Democrat


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 13, 2013)

^confuses star wars with star trek


----------



## testee (Jun 13, 2013)

^ aka "The Hulk"



cement said:


> ^carpet doesn't match curtains


^ Knows how to work a smart phone


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ still has a bag phone in the car


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ has no idea when it comes to repairing an International Scout


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Runs with 5 gangs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ Prefers wine over beer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^^Wishes Peugot would re-enter the American market.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ voted for Obama


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2013)

^ has "seen" Sarah Palin


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2013)

^ has been with Sarah Palin... twice.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 13, 2013)

^ thinks snowmachines &amp; PBR don't mix


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ doesn't know the difference between a snowmachine and a snowmobile


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 13, 2013)

^ doesn't have carpet....or curtains


----------



## csb (Jun 13, 2013)

^ boycotts fracking sites


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 13, 2013)

walked across the state of wyoming barefoot


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2013)

^ has no allergies


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ is normal


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^hates spam threads on this forum


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ has been a member of EB for years


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2013)

^ can't wait for speedo season


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ wears a thong daily


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ tells his "girlfriends" to put the lotion on their skin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ hates bacon


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 13, 2013)

^^is saving the world by only owning one vehicle...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Has read all of the Twilight novels


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ has no kids


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^lives in Louisiana


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ has no idea what a bananalama is


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2013)

^ president of the bananarama fan flub


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ lives in Arkansas


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ abducted by aliens as a child


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 13, 2013)

^ is an illegal alien


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2013)

^Abducted an alien as a child.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

Pushed Billie Joe McCallister off the Tallahatchie bridge.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ believes in the Easter bunny.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Lives in a yellow submarine.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 14, 2013)

^has been in a turkish prison


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 14, 2013)

OK. I will be the one who ask the question.

What is this? Why are we posting lies about Cap?


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 14, 2013)

^wants to be in a turkish prison.

(its just lies about the poster preceding you is all, DK)


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Reads Dr. Seuss stories in Turkish prisons during story time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Wishes they'd read Little Toot at story time in Turkish prison.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Building support to teach Respect and Responsibility in Turkish prisons.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

Sheds a tear everytime he hears "Justin Bieber" on the radio...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^has a Justin beiber blow up doll.


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^wants a hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^has poison ivy rash so bad she calls herself queen itchy


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^ never gets a rash nor itch of any kind, ever


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^ is the Octomom


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Invented Post-It Notes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^ released the Snakes on that plane.


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2013)

^eats meals exclusively with his left hand


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ thinks car racing is stupid


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^pretends his car can actually turn into bumble bee the transformer


----------



## csb (Jun 14, 2013)

^ has been surgically "enhanced"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ has posted pictures of snick's enhancements...



snickerd3 said:


> ^pretends his car can actually turn into bumble bee the transformer


I do...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Has a poster of the Snuffleupagus in his garage.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^the Duggar's are his inspiration for life


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

^ went on Maury to determine who that father was


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

secretly enjoys the pat down at the airport...


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

is actually a mall cop.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^The real lifeinspiration for Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^the guy who realy killed JFK


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Took down Amelia Earhardt's plane


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^uses a shake weight daily


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ attends meetings dressed as a care bear.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^owns a snuggy


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Knows where Hoffa's buried.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^wears mantyhose


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2013)

^ is pen pals with Charles Manson


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

^buried Hoffa



snickerd3 said:


> ^owns a snuggy


I_ DO_ own a snuggy. Two actually. They were both gifts. I'm ashamed to admit that they do get used.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

the force is so strong with this one that he has no use for the sense of smell.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^ uses a flowbee to cut his hair

Gash darn it that is two poxes already today


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Knows what happened to my ship.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

is really Harry Potter.


----------



## ventilator (Jun 14, 2013)

Has never told a lie


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Played HR Puff'n'stuff the first season.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

donates free time for "tax reasons"...


----------



## csb (Jun 14, 2013)

^ donated sperm for "tax reasons"...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

collects samples for science...


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2013)

has a butler


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

Is my nanny


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2013)

^was the person on the car in the "Hot for Teacher" video.


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^ is a breatharian


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

believes trees can speak (the wise one's talk in latin)


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 14, 2013)

^has autographed pic of Brett Favre's junk


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^sells autographed pics of Brett Favre's junk on Craigslist


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2013)

^Had her junk autographed by Brett Favre


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Dresses like Mary Poppins for business meetings.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Was propositioned by Mary Poppins at a bar one time


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2013)

^Picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

^ had a little lamb


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^gave birth to her son in Hawaii while assisted by dolphins


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2013)

^Swam with dolphins in a sea of chocolate milk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ was a guard at a Thai prison.


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^ owns 26 goats


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ is a tree


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^follows a strict weight loss diet


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Vomits loudly and says, "Hey, I don't remember eating that!"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Has determined the final digit of pi.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^Lead engineer on the Constellation class starships.


----------



## csb (Jun 14, 2013)

^ has twitter account featuring real name


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^is Wiccan


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

speaks to her boss in "baby talk"


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

has six fingers on his right hand


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2013)

^has hairy palms


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

inigo montoya is his best friend


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 14, 2013)

^father was ironically killed by Inigo Montoya's father


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

only has one hairy palm...


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2013)

"likes" trees


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^had a spam and cheese sandwich for lunch today


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2013)

^followed the yellow brick road


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

^regrets the ill placed tattoo he got on spring break.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Wears a mask, not because he was burned by acid, but because they are terribly comfortable.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 14, 2013)

^has an imaginary friend named "Sprinkle" the bunny


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ writes jokes for Reader's Digest


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

^can look you in the eye and determine the last time you clipped your toe nails.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

^ believes that solar power is a viable energy source.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^has a secret stash of Skittles in his bottom right desk drawer.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

has never winced.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

^ can't blink


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ loves 10k threads


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ Doesn't like spamming



Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ loves 10k threads


ldman:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ wishes we would start a new 10k.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Has never been deleted from EB.com


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^is a 2004 Olympic silver medalist in diving


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ can't wait to get back to work on Monday


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Likes to do the Cha-Cha like a little girl


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^is nicknamed Cha-Cha


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2013)

Wears a headpiece made of fruit


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^^ Does not like Camaros


----------



## envirotex (Jun 14, 2013)

&lt;---does not want to tell lies about the Dark Knight.


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2013)

^Cosigned the Declaration of Independence


----------



## envirotex (Jun 14, 2013)

^wishes he still got carded for CAB


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Not drunk right now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 15, 2013)

^^^ hates drinking


----------



## csb (Jun 15, 2013)

^ likes itty bitties


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2013)

^ couch potato


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2013)

^ Has irrational fear of skiing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 15, 2013)

^^^ is a madam at the neighborhood brothel


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 15, 2013)

Car seats have unicorns and rainbows


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2013)

^ All his exes live in Texas


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ is one of said exes


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2013)

^ was selected to play "Carl" in Breakfeast Club, but turned it down....


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2013)

^wore his underpants on the outside to see the midnight show of the "Man Of Steel"


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 15, 2013)

Wears his sunglasses at night


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 15, 2013)

^^^ envies Donald Trump's hairstyle


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ never exceeds the speed limit


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 16, 2013)

^He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.


----------



## cement (Jun 16, 2013)

^ wears parachute pants


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2013)

^^^ takes credit for every fart in the elevator


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 16, 2013)

^ Was arrested for streaking and publicly parking the monkey in San Diego shortly after his documentary went viral on YouTube.


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2013)

^Filmed Dex's documentary


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Traded in the hillclimb car for a Prius.


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2013)

^ is just excited for the opportunity to work at his job


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2013)

^Is an NSA whistleblower


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ is flying a cargo jet full of rubber dog $hit out of Hong Kong


----------



## envirotex (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^beekeeping is his favorite past time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Has a full scale replica of Darth Vader's TIE fighter in her garage.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Is Chucktown's bff.


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2013)

^ often fills in as Pitbull's replacement on tour


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Rides a bike with a banana seat.



csb said:


> ^ often fills in as Pitbull's replacement on tour


Not very often, but here's a pic of me as a fill-in:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Has come to snuffTthe Rooster.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ Has a picture of Justin Bieber tattooed on his right butt-cheek.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Smells the whiskey burning down on Copperhead Road.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^^^^Hates politics

****Edit: If there was a prize for the most blatant lie on this thread, this one would be the winner!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Wishes the swamp wasn't a no wake zone.



Dark Knight said:


> ^^^^^^Hates politics
> 
> ****Edit: If there was a prize for the most blatant lie on this thread, this one would be the winner!!!!!!


I actually DO hate politics, but I am fascinated with the political games the way the politicians behave, and the reasons behind why they behave the way they do.

Part of my dichotomous nature.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Uses Crystal deoderant


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Is totally impressed!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Likes big butts and she cannot lie.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ has a basement filled with cases of Crystal Pepsi "just in case"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Has a Debbie Gibson poster hidden away, 'just in case.'


----------



## cement (Jun 17, 2013)

^has Debbie Gibson hidden away


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 17, 2013)

^ is so done with this thread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ thinks Culture Club is 1000x better than Debbie Gibson


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ Thinks 2 Skinny jays is 1000x better than Culture Club.


----------



## testee (Jun 17, 2013)

^ doesn't really want to hurt me


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2013)

^Doesn't really want to make me cry


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ is the original Rick-roller


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^^Cries every time he hears "Careless Whispers."


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Chewing gum doesn't lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^ When his mom says not to chew it, swallows it in spite.


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^ has a stash of Bubble Tape in her desk drawer


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2013)

^Actively protests the use of #2 pencils


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Is not aware of the many uses of duct tape.


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2013)

^Spanned the Continental Divide with one continuous piece of duct tape


----------



## cement (Jun 17, 2013)

^ after lighting farts, refers to the "Desolation of Smaug"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Woke up this morning with a wine glass in his hand.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ Is afraid of heights


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 17, 2013)

^Is afraid of water.



Dark Knight said:


> ^^^ Is afraid of heights


Funny thing: I am afraid of heights except when I'm in a plane.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 17, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Is afraid of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Two for two. I am done posting lies.


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2013)

^ won't post anymore lies


----------



## cement (Jun 17, 2013)

^ is a good liar


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ is a terrible liar


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ telling the truth


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Sat on a flag pole for a month.

In July.

In Louisiana.


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2013)

^Filmed the fake moon landing


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Drives a minivan.


----------



## cement (Jun 18, 2013)

^keeps his dreads in a ponytail most days


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 18, 2013)

^wakes up the next morning in a cold sweat after watching disney movies the night before...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Wears a pink flannel shirt everyday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Thinks the Pink Nightmare PJs were wrongly maligned.


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^eats nothing but chicken nuggets washed down by a 32oz diet Pepsi


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Is actually a man


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Wants to be a man.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ submitted pics for the ladies of eb.com calendar


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^ kept said pics for himself



Ble_PE said:


> ^Wants to be a man.


A pox on you! I never told you about my peni$ envy, did I?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Really wants to see the pics.



YMZ PE said:


> ^ kept said pics for himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2013)

^ wears fake teeth


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Was the voice of Kermit the Frog, 1978-1983.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2013)

^ is gonna pop some tags


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^only got $20 in his pocket


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^ has never stepped foot in a wooded area


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Is terrified of snow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ is a ski instructor


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^lives in CO primarily for the legalized weed


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Was Casey Jones' fireman.


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^owns a pit bull named Delilah


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^ lives on a houseboat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ is Grizzly Adams' twin brother


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^ drives like a blind senior citizen


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ wears a "Mr. Plow" jacket all winter long



blybrook PE said:


> ^ drives like a blind senior citizen* with a lead foot*


fixt


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Drives a Smart Car


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Has a goldfish named Silver and a pimp who's named Rick.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2013)

^is actually a carny, runs the tilt-a-whirl, aspires to run the himalaya


----------



## cement (Jun 18, 2013)

^never makes obscure references


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ is the 1000lb gorilla in the room


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^ always contributes Beanie Babies  to white elephant gift exchanges


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Enjoys Rainbow Brite almost as much as Dex.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2013)

^Knows how to Diffie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ prefers to consume hard alcohol via his ass...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Killed his Siamese twin.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ enjoys making monthly car payments


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2013)

^ twice has been diagnosed as having hysterical pregnancy


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Believes "John Denver is full of sh*t, man."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Blessed the rains down in Africa.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2013)

^thinks life is nothing but a funny funny riddle


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^He was thumbin' through the want ads in the Shelby County Tribune when this classified advertisement caught his eye.


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2013)

^ wicked concerned with being on time for the train


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Doesn't like Luke Bryan.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2013)

^man crushes on Luke Bryan


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Writes erotica about Richard Simmons.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Searches the internet for erotica about Richard Simmons


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ is Richard Simmons


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2013)

^ watches Sweatin' to the Oldies for the "oldies" :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^Is an oldie.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^ is a major stakeholder in Apple products


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Wants to have an apple bottom


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 18, 2013)

^ lives in a van down by the river


----------



## cement (Jun 18, 2013)

^ eating a steady diet of government cheese...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Favorite tv show is My Little Pony.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Counts only blue cars.


----------



## cement (Jun 19, 2013)

^drives a blue car


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^eats an apple a day to keep the doctor away.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Has a pocket full of Kryptonite


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^smoked during his wedding vows


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Drove up to Hillside manor sometime after 2am.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Killed Colonel Mustard in the conservatory with a lead pipe.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Tried to smoke said pipe.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^needs a haircut


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ has asbestos lined clothing for everyday use


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Is a client of Hair Club for Men.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^loudly sings 'this little light of mine' whenever using the men's room


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ welds without protective gear regularly


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2013)

^ wishes there were more gun laws


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Snacks on danger, and dines on death.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Doesn't think he's paying enough taxes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Has an Obamaphone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ won't vote for Dleg in 2020


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Known to do the wop


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ is the great Cornholio


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Plays Right Said Fred's "Too Sexy" every morning to 'start the day right.'


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ won't keep roosters around the house cause they torment his cats


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Hold's his own 'Donner Party' using unsuspecting hitchikers.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Can sing REM's "It's the End of the World as We Know It (And I Feel Fine)" without any issue


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Voted for Obama.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Thinks 'You're so Vain' was about him.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2013)

^ is not a news junkie.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^turned 21 in prison doing 20 to life


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2013)

^ looking at a nice retirement home near 8 Mile


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^was a replacement ref


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ can't handle the truth


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^calls his NCEES pencil "My Preciousss"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Once fancied himself a 'poor man's leif Garrett.'


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Believes that alligators are so ornery because they have all them teeth and no toothbrush.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Burned down the Town hall building where Mary Ann was.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2013)

^owns Captain Kangaroo's jacket



Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Burned down the Town hall building where Mary Ann was.


^^^That's just mean, BTW. She was a beautiful steam shovel.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ wishes Texas would just secede from the US and make the "Independent Republic of Texas" a reality.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^ is backwoods legit


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^In the time of chimapnzees he was a monkey.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Is a damn, dirty ape


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Wants to be an Oompah-Loompah



envirotex said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Burned down the Town hall building where Mary Ann was.
> ...


Wait and see what I have in store for the Sesame street muppets, Little Toot, Ferdinand the Bull, the Color Kittens, and the Pokey Little Puppy.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ works for IRS


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ cannot confirm nor deny said allegations


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^wears a thong


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Dick Cheney's pen pal.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Obama's hunting buddy


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Has every episode of _Sigmund and the Seamonsters_ on tape.


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2013)

^Is Sigfried from Sigfried and Roy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ Gave Mike Tyson the idea for his tattoo


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^Wants to get in a tickle fight with Mike Tyson.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^originally considered for the lead character in Sling Blade


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 19, 2013)

^ is the sick and twisted individual behind the movie "Teeth"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ told me how he became prince of a town called Bel Air


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2013)

^memorized all of Samantha's lines from Sex and the City


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ was a stunt double for Sex &amp; the City


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^was stunt butt for Michael Douglas


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Source of Michael Douglas' cancer


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^doesn't believe in cancer


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2013)

^ thinks civil engineering is the best of the engineering disciplines


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ lives in Georgia


----------



## cement (Jun 19, 2013)

^ is a moonshiner


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^refers to himself as the 'Charlie Daniels of the torque wrench'


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ is an undercover motorcycle cop


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^has a part-time clown gig


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2013)

^writes spy novels in her spare time.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2013)

^drank a bottle of 5 o'clock vodka before work today


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 19, 2013)

^ uses hard liquor to power his lawnmower


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> ^drank a bottle of 5 o'clock vodka before work today




^ thinks the Green Bay Packers is the best football team of all time


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^ is a diehard Detroit Lions fan


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Took a barium enema for no good reason.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Knows where Jimmy Hoffa is.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 20, 2013)

^ Doesn't know why they call that stuff Hamburger Helper. It does just fine by itself.


----------



## cement (Jun 20, 2013)

^ moved to Detroit for the great real estate deals


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Once walked into work with shark eyes and an AK-47, shouting, "Downsizing is here!"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^ditched writing his manifesto to write Twilight fan-fiction.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^ starred in the twilight movies


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 20, 2013)

^ Covers bedroom with Twilight posters


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Got a Twilight tramp stamp


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Writes touching notes to the male Twilight actors.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 20, 2013)

^ Touches the male Twilight actors


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Touches himself while thinking about the male Twilight actors.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Tried to turn into a werewolf the last full moon.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 20, 2013)

^ is the moon


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2013)

^wants to be mooned by the male Twilight actors


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Has actually mooned the male Twilight actors.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Does fly-by mooning of control towers.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2013)

^is mooning somebody right now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^ never wears pants


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^offered his heart to the wolf with the red roses.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2013)

^sez that to all the boys


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^ his milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2013)

^refers to himself to as 'Boy Twilight'


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^ is Justin Bieber's stunt double


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Believes the words of the prophets are written on the subway walls and tenemant halls.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2013)

^ has tickets to Lionel Richie's American tour concert


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Believes Michael Jackson is still alive.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Thinks Elvis is still alive.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Shot Winnie the Pooh, roasted Piglet over an open pit, and picked his teeth with Rabbit's bones.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2013)

^loves the programming line up on the CW.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^ Is Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2013)

^ is a zombie who can't be killed with a frying pan.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Was Natasha Lyonne's body double in Lolita.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2013)

^is jonesing for a boyz to men reunion concert


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^^Stood in line for three days for Indigo Girls tickets.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2013)

^wears gogo boots on the weekends


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Has worn a dress that is strapless with a bra that isn't.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2013)

^is shopping around for plastic surgeons


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^mother is a hamster, and his father smells of elderberries.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Qoutes Monty Python lines when asked to give the blessing at holiday get togethers.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^farts in church and blames his wife.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2013)

^ farts at home and blames the baby


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 20, 2013)

Farts at church and loudly sniffs it all back in before anyone else smells it


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Drives a porch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2013)

^doesn't know how to swim


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Bludgeoned a fish to death with an aluminum bat.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2013)

^is master of the pan flute


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2013)

^ follows the adage "if it's yellow, let it mellow...if it's brown flush it down"


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2013)

^Is seriously considering asking for wedding gift receipts


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Wonders how to get a receipt for an HSD.


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^thinks a wastebasket filled with Jolly Ranchers makes a thoughtful wedding gift


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2013)

^ plants a tree in peoples honor instead of giving them a gift


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^Does the macarena in the breakroom at work during lunch.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2013)

^ is reigning cow-pie toss champion 5 yrs running


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^ is the reigning cow-pie toss runner-up for the last 5 years


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 20, 2013)

^ is sick and tired of getting "honorable mention" awards for his cow-pie tossing abilities.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Was disappointed to find out that there isn't a cow-pie eating contest.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Was once found caught beneath a landslide, in a chamapgne supernova in the sky.


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2013)

^has drops of Jupiter in his hair


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Lives his life a quarter mile at a time.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Go-cart Mozart checkin' out the weather chart to see if it was safe outside


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2013)

^ fingers on the flippers, always plays it clean


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Playin' the end against the middle, and losing every time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^ has never lost a game of Solitare


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Destroyed the village in order to save it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2013)

^ prefers to be called a goat roper


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Still has Captain and Tenille bed sheets.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Wears superman briefs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Was shain' Sharon's outlook on the topic of disease.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^At night he rides through mansions of glory in suicide machines


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^ is mad as hell and isn't going to take it anymore


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 21, 2013)

^is thinking about takin his talents to South Beach


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Is a three line whip, is the sort of thing they ban.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 21, 2013)

^thinks Taylor Swift will in fact get back together


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Sings Taylor Swift songs in the shower.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 21, 2013)

^ wants to work all weekend


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^ Was the 2012 Playmate of the Year



EM_PS said:


> ^is thinking about takin his talents to South Beach


Only "talent" I would take to South Beach would involve a baseball bat and Lebron James' kneecaps...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Is planning to quit work and become an enlightened nudist.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 21, 2013)

^is an enlightened nudist


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2013)

^wear leg hair stockings


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Thinks leg hair stockings are sexy


----------



## envirotex (Jun 21, 2013)

^Has OCD that only allows him to turn right when driving to work.


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2013)

^ follows the big top from town to town



envirotex said:


> ^Has OCD that only allows him to turn right when driving to work.


2wrongs don't make a right, but 3rights make a left


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Used to be the bearded lady in the circus.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 21, 2013)

^had a torrid affair with the bearded lady from the circus


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Had a 'meh' affair with the bearded lady from the circus


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^ Is the new bearded lady at the circus


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Is pi$$ed off that the bearded lady job went to somebody else.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^Shot an elephant at the circus.


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2013)

^ is having BBQ elephant for dinner


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^ is packing for an African safari


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2013)

^ swims with hippos


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 21, 2013)

^lost a testicle in a freak hippo swim accident


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^thinks the nutcracker is something he did off the high dive.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 21, 2013)

^thinks Moby Dick is a venereal disease.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^Truly believes Moby Dick's father was Poppa Boner.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^Auditioned for the part of Toto for The Wizard of Oz musical.


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2013)

^ follows the yellow brick road


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^ lives with the wicked witch as one of her minions


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^ is a space cowboy


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^Could have been a center in the NBA, but didn't want to miss out on a lucrative career as an engineer.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2013)

^Has captured The Narwhal


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^Carries lightning in a Skoal tin.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2013)

^Has a lightning rod made from the horn of The Narwhal


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^Has working replicas of all Tesla's patents.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^Favorite book is 50 Shades of Gray.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^ is the stunt double for Mr Clean.


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2013)

^ barrel man. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrel_Man_(Denver_Broncos)

A pox upon you!



blybrook PE said:


> ^ lives with the wicked witch as one of her minions


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 24, 2013)

^is worried that the wicked witch will see this...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^ wishes Leonardo DiCaprio would draw him like one of his French girls...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 24, 2013)

^^ already has been drawn by Leo


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2013)

^ has Picachu pajamas

A pox upon you!



Lumber Jim said:


> ^is worried that the wicked witch will see this...


----------



## envirotex (Jun 24, 2013)

^has already started waiting in line at Wal-Mart for the re-launch of Twinkies.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^totally demoralized since those 30 cases of Twinkies purchased for later sale on eBay just became worthless.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^Is mad that he already finished his 30 cases of Twinkies and is going to have to wait 3 more weeks to get some more.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^ Was gifted a basket full of Twinkies at his wedding and, while initially put out by it enough to demand a receipt from the gifter, later sold it for a healthy profit after Hostess went bankrupt.


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2013)

^calls her husband's dingle "Twinkie"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^ calls her dingle "twinkie"


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2013)

^ is partial to Ho Hos


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^ Can stuff eight snoballs in his mouth simultaneously



cement said:


> ^ is partial to Ho Hos


 I think Dex prefers Little Debbie.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

^Has a fallout shelter filled with Ding Dongs and jugs of cider vinegar


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^^Has fallout shelter full of women in bondage.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Has a binder full of women.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 25, 2013)

^ has binder full of men?



cement said:


> ^ has Picachu pajamas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you are worried?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Wears flannel thongs.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 25, 2013)

^investigates aliens.


----------



## cement (Jun 25, 2013)

^ tin foil hat


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Put Baby in a corner


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Moonlights as a waitress at the local strip club.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Was the inspiration for the character of Dwight in "The Office"

Why do all of the lies about me involve whoring of some sort?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Fred Dryer's double in Hunter.

(happy now?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2013)

^^^ has a portrait of Al Gore tattooed on his right butt-cheek


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Requested a pic of said butt cheek, you know, for science.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 25, 2013)

^ wants to compare to his tattoo of Al Gore on his right butt cheek.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Doesn't actually believe in science



Capt Worley PE said:


> ^ Fred Dwyer's double in Hunter.
> 
> (happy now?)


Yes. That was my favorite show in kindergarten, along with syndicated runs of The A-Team.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

^One of the original NKOTB


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Went to the recent NKOTB concert and screamed like a little girl when they came out.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^ screams like a little girl every time the ice cream truck drives by


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Was told by parents 'when you hear the music, it means the ice cream truck is out of ice cream.'


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Still wonders why he doesn't get more kids taking him up on his free candy offer from the back of his van.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Painted over 'free candy' on the side of his van and painted 'Hannah Montana concert shuttle' instead.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Falls for the Hannah Montana shuttle trick EVERY DAMN TIME


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Is still in shock that Hannah Montana is actually Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Typed that with his left hand.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 25, 2013)

^wonders when Billy Ray Cyrus's next big hit will be


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2013)

^^^ posed for PlayGirl


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 25, 2013)

^suscribes to Playgirl, you know, for the articles....


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Writes articles for Playgirl


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 25, 2013)

^was a Billy Ray Cyrus stunt double during the mullet years...


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 25, 2013)

^asks "what mullet years!?" Still rockin the mullet


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 25, 2013)

^ has ear lobes that you can stick your fist through.



EM_PS said:


> ^asks "what mullet years!?" Still rockin the mullet


A POX upon you! Just kidding.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Still rocks the Dorothy Hammil wedge.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

^Invented the Nipple Bra


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2013)

^^^ still gets wedgies from coworkers before they steal his lunch money


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Likes Tatas (Nanos, that is)


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

^Time traveled to uninvent the bra


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2013)

^^^ is wearing a nipple bra


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

^ has dinner plate nipples


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Knows that because he actually ate dinner off of Dex's nipples.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

^ was formerly Dex's conjoined twin


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 25, 2013)

^ went to prom with his aunt.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2013)

^Was bummed when his aunt refused to go to the prom with him and he had to go with his sister.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

^Got to second base with his sister at prom.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Sister turned out to be a brother... and he found out at prom...


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Is a relationship counselor for the incestuous


----------



## cement (Jun 26, 2013)

^ he's not going to take it....anymore


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^Loves watching gladiator movies.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 26, 2013)

reenacts the "THIS IS SPARTA" scene every saturday as the one getting kicked.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^Still believes Ted Kaczinski was framed.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 26, 2013)

^drinks his coffee with his pinky up...


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Still doesn't know who framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^Still thinks OJ is innocent.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^Bought a white Bronco after the OJ low speed chase.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ was on the Jury in OJ's trial


----------



## envirotex (Jun 26, 2013)

^wears isotoner gloves that are two sizes too small.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Wears an orange Gore-Tex jacket that's three sizes too puffy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

^ wears only a trenchcoat and opens it up to keep the ladies away...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^Writes 'legal theory' for the Zimmerman defense team. Says it'll make the 'twinkie defense' look like the work of William Jennings Bryan.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 26, 2013)

^Thinks Twinkies make great PFDs.



Master slacker said:


> ^ Wears an orange Gore-Tex jacket that's three sizes too puffy.


It's silver, and it's a vest.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^Sucks the cream out of a Twinkie before eating the cake.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

^ can suck the chrome off of a tailpipe


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^The toughest screw on the cellblock.


----------



## cement (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Knows who shot JR



Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Bought a white Bronco after the OJ low speed chase.


I did. got a great deal too!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Can't stand the heat, but stays in the kitchen.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^hesitated and was lost.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Couldn't decide favorite color and was lost.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^Dreams of things to do in Denver when he's dead.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ does not think the pen is blue...


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Performs the "Care Bear Stare" during department meetings.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

^^^ Has the world's largest Rainbow Brite collection


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 26, 2013)

^ goes to halloween parties as the unknown "smelly" bear...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

^^^ watches pr0n with his parents


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 26, 2013)

^the definition for "recreation" for this one is working late.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^has been too drunk to fish.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 26, 2013)

^is selling the drama


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^cried when Oprah went off the air.


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Sells juicers on the Home Shopping Network at 3 am.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^Wears one of these when he goes out on the town:


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2013)

^ models crap like that.


----------



## cement (Jun 26, 2013)

^ finds androdgeny strangely interesting


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2013)

^^^ is tired of being called androdgenous


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 26, 2013)

^^wishes he was masculine enough to be called androgynous.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 27, 2013)

^Believes killers androgynous from the future will kill Sarah Connor.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 27, 2013)

^is Sarah Connor's other ("the disappointment") son.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 27, 2013)

^Has a closet full of parachute pants just in case.


----------



## cement (Jun 27, 2013)

^ trains in earnest, waiting for Commisioner Gordon to shine the Hammer signal in the night sky of Gotham


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2013)

^ Trained by Ra's Al Ghul.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 27, 2013)

^^Likes to take a bubble bath with candle light.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 27, 2013)

^Is allergic to margaritas.


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2013)

^Is searching for his lost shaker of salt


----------



## maryannette (Jun 27, 2013)

^ Prefers wine to beer.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 27, 2013)

^listens to Rap music and cries.



Ble_PE said:


> ^has been too drunk to fish.


A Pox upon you.... Seriously.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 27, 2013)

^ wears cheese cloth underwear


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^ Test fits cheese cloth underwear for elderly men


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 27, 2013)

^ Fudgey's proctologist


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 27, 2013)

^is burning out his fuse up here alone


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 27, 2013)

^knows where Jimmy Hoffa is buried.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^ was Jimmy Hoffa's right-hand man


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 27, 2013)

^ was Hoffa's yes man

(thats gotta be the mafia's longest running gag, yankin the FBI's chain w/ a "new and for certain" burial place :lmao: )


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2013)

^^^ buried Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2013)

^ re-animated Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 1, 2013)

^found Jimmy Hoffa's body, but is only going to tell Geraldo.


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2013)

^ is planning to make soup


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2013)

^^^ Told Jimmy Hoffa "No soup for you!!"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 1, 2013)

^Jimmy Hoffa's love child.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 1, 2013)

^ Jimmy Hoffa's gay twin


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2013)

^ Jimmy Hoffa's formerly conjoined twin


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2013)

^^^ Plays for the Minnesota Twins


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2013)

^ Is bringing the Mets out of their 27 year slump.


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2013)

^ "knows" Michael Bloomberg


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2013)

^ "knows" Obama


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2013)

^ is getting "known" by Obama


----------



## TESTY (Jul 1, 2013)

^Favorite ride is "It's a Small World" at Disneyland.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 1, 2013)

^cruises the country in the Oscar Meyer Wienermobile, then blogs about it.

http://hotdoggerblog.com/


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Can eat an entire hot dog in one bite.


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2013)

^Current Nathan's Hot Dog Eating Contest world record holder


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Current Ron jeremy Hot Dog Eating Contest world record holder


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2013)

^Official fluffer for Ron Jeremy


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Cut down the Amazon rain forest with his blue ox.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Has a t-shirt that says: "Over 40 and Feeling Foxy".


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Has a t-shirt that says "Nuclear energy is safer than sex"


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2013)

^Has a t-shirt that says "Save the birds, kill wind mills."


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2013)

^wears a hat that says "I drive a Leaf"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Was one of Robert Palmer's backup dancers.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Cher's make-up artist


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Cher's current personal bather.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Eats lightning and craps thunder


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2013)

^^^ Cher's fluffer


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Creates photoshopped nudes of Cher for personal use.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2013)

^^^ wants said pictures to be shared with him.


----------



## cement (Jul 2, 2013)

^ has binders full of Cher


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Has a 'special' sock named Cher.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 2, 2013)

^wears those socks with the toes in them with sandals.



Supe said:


> ^Has a t-shirt that says "Save the birds, kill wind mills."


^Can I get one of these?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ flaunts her sequined fanny-pack when walking through the mall.


----------



## cement (Jul 2, 2013)

^ has a video of same


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Shot the sheriff...and the deputy.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Pronounces "police" with emphasis on the "po" so it sounds like "PO-leece".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ has "F*ck the police" tattooed on his neck.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Has a tramp stamp.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2013)

^ can quote the entire movie "Lady &amp; the Tramp".


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2013)

^has an enlarged copy of said tramp stamp across his shoulders.... (saw that scenario while on vacation)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Was in The Runaways.


----------



## cement (Jul 2, 2013)

^ dresses like Joan Jett on weekends


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Dresses like Joan jett for work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^Dresses like Dennis Rodman when out on the town.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^reruns have become his history.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Goodtimes was his favorite show.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 2, 2013)

^ secretly watches Here Comes Honey Boo Boo at work.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Thinks it's a secret.


----------



## cement (Jul 2, 2013)

^ is dating the Mom


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 2, 2013)

^is jealous since the mom is dating somebody else.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 2, 2013)

^ _Is_ the "somebody else".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2013)

^^^ would date her regardless of the money or TV show.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 2, 2013)

^^has a weekend show on public access TV.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^Teenage bride with a baby inside, getting high on information.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 3, 2013)

^^^ middle school girls PE teacher.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^^Sits in the bleachers watching middle school girls in PE.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^Sits under the bleachers.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Insists he is a girl and can therefore legally change in the girls locker room.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^Going straight to he11, just like his momma said.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 3, 2013)

^^^ his momma doesn't like him playing foosball


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^puts baby in the corner.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^Believes that the Force is with him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^Has become comfortably numb.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 3, 2013)

^wants to know which one's Pink?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^Lives by the rule 2 in the pink, 1 in the stink.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2013)

^ lives by the rule 3 in the stink because there is no pink


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Didn't just gross me out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2013)

^ wishes every day was an "outage" day


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^ doesn't know how to build a computer


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^doesn't know how to use a computer.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^ still stores everything on a 5.25" floppy disk


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Just picked up a hot new LaserDisc unit.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^ still rocks out to LP records


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^Has an 8-track player in his truck.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^ carries a boombox to listen to his tunes



Ble_PE said:


> ^Has an 8-track player in his truck.


Pox upon you, one of my scouts does have an 8-track installed (at least until this weekend when I pull it out).


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2013)

^ can see Russia from his yard


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 3, 2013)

^^^ is running for IL governor


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Running Man


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^Runny sphincter.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Planning a party for the return of Olean and Olestra.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Mr. Clean's brother


----------



## csb (Jul 5, 2013)

^ wishes there were more people in Alaska


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 5, 2013)

^^^ wishes she could be one of said people.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 5, 2013)

^ is glad to be at work today


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 5, 2013)

^ enjoys work as the primary means to hide from mini snick


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> ^ enjoys work as the primary means to hide from mini snick


pox on you!!! I need to work or I'd go nuts spending all day every day with minisnick. Part time work is the best compromise but I can't do that unless I have another minisnick and then it is just for 9 months. or i find another job that is just a prt time gig

^ hates the snow


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 8, 2013)

^Finally figured out why all of her girlfriends _love_ their handheld shower head.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ enjoys said showerhead in the same manner.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ dreams of Honey Boo Boo's mom in shower.


----------



## Supe (Jul 8, 2013)

^ Built a shower large enough for Honey Boo Boo's mom


----------



## cement (Jul 8, 2013)

^ has offered to install cameras


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ is developing the website to live-stream said cameras.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2013)

^ is already signed up for the wait list for the live feed to start airing


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 8, 2013)

^Was the first to sign up.


----------



## cement (Jul 8, 2013)

^ wants to co-star


----------



## envirotex (Jul 8, 2013)

^^is training to take down Joey Chestnut next year.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 17, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Falls for the Hannah Montana shuttle trick EVERY DAMN TIME






^ Loves being stalked and hit on by EB member 'simpatique'


----------



## cement (Aug 17, 2013)

^ speaks french


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 17, 2013)

^^^ has a Dale Earnhardt "3" tattoo


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 17, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Falls for the Hannah Montana shuttle trick EVERY DAMN TIME
> ...




^ Isn't a good guy who stands up to bullies and creeps.

Ah, the memories!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 17, 2013)

^ invented post-it notes


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2013)

^Has spammed EB non-stop for the last 6 months


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 18, 2013)

^ has never spammed EB, ever in his entire life


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 18, 2013)

^Has never been anywhere outside the contiguous United States


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ his feet has never left solid ground


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 18, 2013)

^ doesn't know a thing about country


----------



## cement (Aug 19, 2013)

^ Donny Osmond's doppleganger


----------

